# Help please, Maguiars G220



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All,

After a bit of advice, i love my TTR when its very very clean. Never bothered with machine polishers before. But with my TT being a few years old and black it does have swirl marks. So i guess the best step would be to go with a G220.

I have seen a few of u on here have them. What is the best package to go with? the full maguiars starter kit or the G220 with the sonus polish/pads etc. Think there may be some other packages out there to.

Also what waxes are you finishing off with? my TT is black, any suggestions on which wax to go with? i like the looks of the Swisswax best of show but dont fancy spending that kinda money on wax. quite a few waxes been suggested for black i.e maguiars hi tech yellow paste/ nattys blue paste/ Dodo juice/ P21s. any advice what to go with.

going to spend a weekend on it with wheels off etc. Clay, machine polish/ sealent/ wax. just wanna get everything ready to do it. Also any advice on wheel polish/wax?

Many Thanks, will get pics up after doing it all. hoping for some good results.

Shane


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,
if you have a spare ten hours or so, have a look on detailingworld, all the info you will ever need.
Dont worry about doing any damage to your paint with a da, its gentle action is finish friendly. For a noob paint correction takes time and patience. 
I have now corrected two tt`s and a 968, I found that the only way to damage the paint was to throw the tool at the car :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I cut my teeth on a similar polisher, the PC...I was more than happy using the Sonus pads (and still use them) together with Sonus polishes. Got good results from it too.

I'm not sure what's available in the way of kits or packages.If you can get a kit with pads, Sonus or Meguiars, you'll not go far wrong. The Sonus / Meguiars polishes are bettered by the products from Menzerna which are ideally suited to the hard and tough Audi paints.

Take a look at http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk good seller who stocks the Menz' goods and probably the polisher too. Speak to Tim who owns the place and he'll set you up with products you need.

As for finishing off, you'll not better the Swissvax waxes. Certainly the BoS looks stunning on dark colours, but the cheaper Saphir gives a finish that's not to be sniffed at just under £70.00. It'll out-last any other offering and consider that there are guys still on her with their original tub of wax I sold them 4 years ago, it must represent value for money by any measure!

Dodo stuff is liked but lacks, IMO, that little "edge" that SV gives - its durability is not too clever either.

AG makes a wax, "high definition" IIRC that seems to be liked but I've not tried it...plenty others out there to choose from but none come near to SV :wink:

Don't be tempted with Sealants on a Black car either - despite the advertising blurb and comments by those with vested interests, they're susceptable to environmental conditions when curing, the finish is weak and lacks depth. Even a budget wax looks warmer and deeper.

Wheels and wax? Total waste of product, time and effort...there's nothing out there that with nothing more than a hose pipe gives sparkling clean wheels. 
See the thread on Virsosol and wheel cleaning at the top of this section!

As ever all IMO :wink:

Dave


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks alot for that, been looking on the site, would u go with the G220 package with the menzerna polish and pads then? if i was to go with that package would u suggest any other polish's/glaze or any extra pads to go with it? or would that lot to do trick?

Think i might have to go with a pot of saphir wax, seems to get rated everywhere!!

i agree with the cleaning of the wheels, soapy water and a mitt does the trick for me, would just like to coat them with something to protect and get a nice shine on them

Ta

Shane


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Definately go with menzerna...I got the sonus kit ages ago, but didnt touch the Audi paint. I use this on the missus vauxhall now and use the menz on the TT.

As far as 'sealing' the wheels, I use poorboys wheel sealant and find it good stuff imo using about 2-3 coats.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

shaneTT said:


> Thanks alot for that, been looking on the site, would u go with the G220 package with the menzerna polish and pads then? if i was to go with that package would u suggest any other polish's/glaze or any extra pads to go with it? or would that lot to do trick?
> 
> Think i might have to go with a pot of saphir wax, seems to get rated everywhere!!
> 
> ...


Go for the Menzerna combination of polish and pads. I wouldn't worry too much about additional pads just now, try what you get with your package and see what works for you and then pick up extra pads. What works in terms of pads and polish for one may not be the best for another!

Glazes - personally no. My view on Glazes is that they disguise minor surface defects - and you've got the polisher and Menz to do it properly!

You'll not be dissapointed with the Saphir - for all the tubs I've sold, I've yet to hear anyone say it dodn't meet their expectations. However, I urge you to invest in a bottle of Swissvax's Cleaner Fluid (the standard product) That will ensure your wax gives its best...great paint cleaner and fine, fine polish too. It also provides the perfect base for wax to adhere to.
(see my "what wax..." thread at top of section)

Dave


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I use DoDo Juice lime prime then super natural wax and the finish is very good indeed, they have a product
called Red Mist which is a quick detailer type product which again gives a very nice deep wet look


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

AG HD wax is awesome and for the price you cannot go wrong! I do 1 layer a month on my car, and 1 layer every 3 on my parents' car, lasts ages!

As for the wheels, a very good clean, followed by a bit of AG SRP followed by 2 layers of AG EGP (allow 1 hour between layers) which provides an excellent shine and stops most dirt sticking, allowing the wheels to be cleaned with just water...


----------

